# StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative



## MMLTech (Dec 19, 2021)

XBStyx submitted a new resource:

All in one transparent (countdown, stopwatch, youtube like goals) customisable and free to use tools - A website where you can create (countdown, stopwatch, youtube like goals)



> I have built StreamCD because I was really in need of such tools and I couldn't find anything customisable.
> At streamcd.net you can create beautiful countdowns and timeres, chose from a variety of 700+ fonts, unlimited colors, various styles ect.
> Another useful widget would be linking your youtube channel profile and make it visible for the whole streaming session. You can even use it to promote other channels.
> Last but not least, a tool I was looking for for a long time, youtube video like...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 9, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS plugins suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Giveaway system is now fully functional



> The giveaway system, a fully interactive raffle system that you can configure to meet your layout, is now available in STPlatform version v0.1.4. This release introduces a new livestreaming tool, the giveaway system.
> 
> It functions as a browser source with an added layer of security for use in your favorite OBS software. You can choose from a variety of options, and the settings are quite straightforward:
> 
> *Options for the...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 10, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS plugins suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Youtube channel promotion in app homepage



> Streamcd.net has received a new upgrade. With this change, registered users can now promote their main YouTube channel on our homepage. All you have to do is activate the listing and provide an honest evaluation in your account panel, my profile. This will activate a button with your channel ID, allowing traffic from our website to be...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 13, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Introduced custom fonts from the most popular games



> Here's a collection of some of the most popular gaming fonts. It's worth noting that some of them are already in our streaming tools app, while others are awaiting approval from their authors before being used on this platform. So, without further ado, here is my font selection.
> 
> *1. LifeCraft
> View attachment 79023*
> Lifecraft is the main font that appears in every World of Warcraft logo. It comes from one of the most successful MMORPG games ever developed...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 16, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Various style updates



> After a QA test, a lot of style issues were reported mostly on mobile devices. All of the addressed issues were fixed.
> 
> - Buttons on the homepage does not overflow the margins anymore
> - Icons on the home page buttons were updated to fit the purpose



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi man, is possible to add a marathon timer based on subscribers&superchatters?


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 17, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi man, is possible to add a marathon timer based on subscribers&superchatters?


May be possible but I'm affraid that I may have misunderstood your request. Could you be a bit more specific ?


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 17, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Added ending texts for countdowns and fixed some small bugs



> Implemented ending texts for countdowns
> 
> Fixed the delay when accessing the configurator caused by loading all google fonts at the same time, introducing a dynamic loading feature



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 17, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Implemented help desk



> :arrow_right: Implemented an help desk, this will explain what every button does as well as how to use the resources inside OBS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Jan 17, 2022)

XBStyx said:


> May be possible but I'm affraid that I may have misunderstood your request. Could you be a bit more specific ?


Likes all twitch marathon timers (for example marathontimer.herokuapp.com). The timer will increase with subscribers, superchatters and donations (if possible sync with streamlabs or streamelements etc.).


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 18, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Likes all twitch marathon timers (for example marathontimer.herokuapp.com). The timer will increase with subscribers, superchatters and donations (if possible sync with streamlabs or streamelements etc.).


You mean something like https://streamcd.net/youtubelivelikescounter ? Or some sort of scoreboard you update manually ?


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 18, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Massive update, implemented a standalone youtube live counter



> Created a new page /youtubelivelikescounter this will allow you to get live statistics from a particular video and will automatically generate a browser source to use in OBS
> Transformed the youtube likes counter into youtube video live statistics
> Implemented live counters animations to make them more interactive in your stream
> 
> View attachment 79225



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 20, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Minor important fixes



> Fixed a couple of spelling issues on the mailing system. The messages for account confirmation were following a wrong pattern.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Jan 22, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Fixed a bad issue in profile panel



> :arrow_right: Fixed an issue in the live likes counter cards where likes were being displayed instead of views and views were being displayed instead of likes.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 5, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Prepared YouTube Authentication



> I'm waiting for google's aproval to use the oauth for YouTube in order to be able to catch the dislikes of specific videos by syncing youtube channel



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 7, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, youtube live like counter, giveaway system) with a new update entry:

Manual countdown updater and youtube dislikes counter



> Implemented dislikes counter for youtube videos, got rid of the YouTube authorization
> View attachment 79900
> 
> Fixed subscription goals sources, for some reasons subscribers counter was not working
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 9, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, YouTube live counters likes, dislikes, com) with a new update entry:

Latest changelog, various important fixes



> Added missing translations for subscriber card goals that were duplicated.
> 
> Added hints to goal creation panels
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 14, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming ressources suite(countdowns, YouTube live counters likes, dislikes, com) with a new update entry:

Major UI update



> Important timers update: timezones are now fully functioning, allowing you to get the most precise time interval for counting down to a specific date. Long-period timers can now be displayed in your livestreams. These timers do not refresh since they are counting down from a certain date, it is easier to make widgets for lengthy periods of time because they will continue to count down even if you are offline, making them the perfect choice for event countdowns.
> 
> Added informational...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 16, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD OBS live streaming widgets(countdowns, YouTube live counters likes, dislikes, com) with a new update entry:

Animated name plates



> Added a new feature, text widgets and the first widget you can customize is Animated Name Plates
> 
> Fixed input CSS for searching fonts
> 
> Added animated loading gifs for the whole website so don't get scarred is just an easter egg



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 22, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets v27.x compatible with a new update entry:

Scrolling texts & loop option for animated lower thirds/ name plates



> Reduced the size of loading gifs
> 
> Implemented new widget, Scrolling Texts, this widget allows you to create an animated text scroll from right to left with up to 10 different texts, each text can have its own font style and color
> 
> Implemented loop option for animated name plates / lower thirds



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 24, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

v.0.4.0 Is now live with a completely new look



> Implemented static texts, using this function you can create a widget containing 10 cusomizable texts. You have a variety of customization options for each text.
> 
> I forgot to add negative values to the shadow offset for static letters, so now the X and Y offsets can be negative, with a range of -20 to 20, while the blur stays 0 to 20 allowing you to create texts with 3d effects
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Feb 28, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Various fixes for mobile devices



> Fixed a problem that was causing scrolling texts to not load onto your scrolling texts list
> Fixed some small issues in the new layout for mobile devices
> Fixed mobile main menu, it will now prevent the body from being scrollable while menu is opened on mobile



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Mar 1, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Automated widgets creation



> Changed profile cards with the right ones.
> 
> Added redirect after creation for Countdowns, Like counters and subscriber counters.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Mar 9, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Introducing all in one social media links page



> Implemented an all in one social links page where you can put all your important links to show in your livestream descriptions
> Modified the profile page, you may notice that social links were removed and 2 separate tabs were added
> Fixed profile tabs missplacement on mobile devices
> 
> View attachment 81483



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Mar 15, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Additional url params for OBS dockable



> You can now use additional parameters for docking your YouTube statistics as follows
> /source/likes-goal/jYPG8WDDmLAd6hO*?o=horizontal&s=1
> 
> o - Orientation of the block by default is vertical
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Mar 16, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

More visible source URL



> The source URL is now a lot more visible, I had to move it inside the configurator. Note this one will not be displayed on mobile devices however the old button is still available.
> View attachment 81798



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Mar 25, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Fixed YouTube live counters



> Fixed YouTube live counter not automatically updating



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Apr 3, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Social page wallpaper issue fixed



> View attachment 82400
> 
> Fixed an issue that was preventing users from using certain websites as wallpaper.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Apr 18, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Reduced widget update delay



> The delay when updating widgets was reduced for a better performance when connecting in DOK



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Apr 18, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

YouTube Live Counter update



> Fixed YouTube viewer count for live streaming. It will now show the concurrent viewers while the broadcast is live then will switch to total views once the broadcast ends!



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Apr 25, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Changelog 04/25/2022



> Introduced service carousel on homepage
> 
> Added a new service description and page for all in one social network links
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Apr 27, 2022)

XBStyx updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

Changelog 04/27/2022



> Fixed social links list short description color, it was accidentally changing the main title color
> 
> Added option to make the avatar/description container transparent in social links list
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GPL (May 21, 2022)

Site not works - in Like counting not generate a link. site stay in Menu ID video, like goal watch goal subs goal. 

please Repair this.


----------



## MMLTech (May 25, 2022)

GPL said:


> Site not works - in Like counting not generate a link. site stay in Menu ID video, like goal watch goal subs goal.
> 
> please Repair this.


I’m currently in vacation until 4th of June. I will have a look over those plugins once I’m back home however I tested on phone and they seem to work just fine. Make sure you use Video ID and Channel ID otherwise the system may not be able to fetch the data.


----------



## NeverQui (Jun 12, 2022)

MMLTech said:


> I’m currently in vacation until 4th of June. I will have a look over those plugins once I’m back home however I tested on phone and they seem to work just fine. Make sure you use Video ID and Channel ID otherwise the system may not be able to fetch the data.


It's not working for me either. I've tried it on computer and phone.


----------



## MMLTech (Jun 14, 2022)

NeverQui said:


> It's not working for me either. I've tried it on computer and phone.


It's a issue from YouTube API lowering the daily quota for everyone using the API to get statistics sadly there's nothing I can do since they already declined my request to increase the quota :(


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 3, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets with a new update entry:

YouTube widgets removal



> Dear StreamCD users, due to the new restrictions Google has placed on their API, we will stop offering YouTube widgets and start concentrating on our FREE LinkTree alternative and independent OBS widgets.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 8, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

New engine and best LinkTree alternative



> *Massive update inc.*
> 
> - The YouTube subscriber count widget was removed because Google API was discontinued.
> - A newly developed engine was used in the programmed YouTube live likes and views counter to produce the most accurate results.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 11, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Layout update and various fixes



> There was a major update on the layout
> - Removed the wave effects
> - Restyled the blocks for both website and blog
> - Reintroduced the YouTube live counter demo and rewrote most of the old pages



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 12, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Minor fixes



> - Changed dashboard theme switch to save the state in database instead of cookies so you can have that setting device wide
> - Fixed the homepage scroll button to jump to the first section of the page
> - Updated advertising blocks in dashboard
> - Fixed various block styles in light theme



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 26, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Latest update



> - Removed the pop-up from social URL links
> - Added the option to change the preview link suffix to your desired one



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 28, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Important issue fixed on the social links list



> - Fixed a huge issue that was preventing users to visit the URLs in your social links list, the statistics now work as supposed and the AD size on the page was reduced.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Sep 29, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Minor fixes



> - Implemented my new API for avatar placeholders https://plhold.com/ on StreamCD
> - Fixed environment switch button showing wrong icons
> - Implemented my new API for avatar placeholders https://plhold.com/ on URL pages that are missing an avatar



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 1, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Introducing link types for the URL list



> Introducing url types for for Links List, there will be 4 url types as follows:
> - Normal Url - visit the url on click
> - Phone - Call the number on click (best for mobile users when you want them to call you directly)
> - Email - Open up email dialog where users can send you direct emails
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 2, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Light theme update



> Latest updates:
> 
> - Increased the links limit for the links lists to 25
> - Added tooltips on the links list
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 7, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Minor fix on obscountdown



> - The preview downtime is now fixed and countdowns work as supposed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Oct 14, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

obscountdown update



> - Updated the engine on https://obscountdown.com to load the countdown faster into browser source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 15, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

Fixed account recovery



> - Fixed account recovery
> - Fixed youtube video remove function



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MMLTech (Nov 30, 2022)

MMLTech updated StreamCD | FREE OBS Widgets & LinkTree alternative with a new update entry:

OBS Source for event countodwns



> Now you can select timezone directly inside OBS browser interaction window



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

